# Why won't my 30D teather with Aperture???



## fido dog (Aug 26, 2008)

I had this problem with my buddies mac. I just got aperture today and no go. I've messed with the video and communication settings on the camera and, nothing! AAAAAaaargh!!


----------



## fido dog (Sep 2, 2008)

Well??


----------



## Atropine (Sep 3, 2008)

Are you using the usb cable or a card reader? Having read the forum, using a card reader seems to solve a lot of communication problems. They only cost $20 and you will also get faster data transfer.


----------



## fido dog (Sep 3, 2008)

Teathering is when the camera is hooked up to the computer. When you shoot it displays the file on the screen for immediate inspection and tranfers it into a folder also. It saves the file on a card and the computer for greater security.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 3, 2008)

I wasn't aware that you could shoot tethered with anything but Canon Software....Canon Remote Capture or something like that.  Maybe EOS Utility or Digital Photo Pro?


----------



## GrfxGuru (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't know if this helps or not but according to this Doc you cannot do it directly on a 30D with Aperture.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1085

However, now you have me wondering if you could work out a system using folder actions or something like that to get the files in as you shoot.

Odd to me that you can do it with a few cameras from Canon and Nikon but not all, I have to assume it is a firmware thing and not the fault of Aperture. I seem to recall the latest Lightroom will do tethered no problem.

Regards,
Peter Witham


----------



## Atropine (Sep 3, 2008)

fido dog said:


> Teathering is when the camera is hooked up to the computer. When you shoot it displays the file on the screen for immediate inspection and tranfers it into a folder also. It saves the file on a card and the computer for greater security.


Aha, I see... Well don't know about Aperture, but I tried DSLR Remote on my PC and 30D and it works flawless. Don't think there is a Mac version of DSLR Remote though.


----------



## fido dog (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah......I can shoot with the EOS utility, but with Aperture you can zoom in to check details. It works well with the 20D, but I guess not 30D.


----------

